# Help! Baby Pigeons



## olidaniels (Jul 17, 2005)

hi we found a pair of baby pigeons their parents are dead. they weigh about 8 ounces and they are mostly feathered. we have fed them mushed up wheat with water. please tell us how to care for them,also we live in England.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, you can feed them thawed frozen corn and peas, amongst other things. Also, if you have puppy chow (the little pellets) you can give those a brief soaking in water and pop them down. They need about 10 to 15 percent of their body weight three times a day. You don't need to feed them through the night. If you feed them dry things, then you need to give them almost an equal portion of water. They may be of an age to learn to drink from a bowl as long as you push their beaks about halfway in--the suck water up like we do instead of like other birds.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Also, 

Go here for more info:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9556

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By the way, 

WELCOME TO PIGEONS.COM! Happy to have you here although emergency situations are always stressful but we hope you have a good time with us anyhow!

By the way--it's kinda' late over there, isn't it?

You might want to get in touch with Cynthia (cyro51) and John (John_D) as they're in the UK as well. 

Pidgey


----------



## olidaniels (Jul 17, 2005)

thank you very much i will look forward to rearing these two. oli.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Hello Ms Oli and welcome to our forum. You have come to the right place.There are so,so many dedicated and caring members here at Pigeon Talk and so much information right in front of you. 

Until you make contact with Cindy and John in England may I refer you to the General Discussion forum titled 2 baby pigeons to raise. There are three links with information from PigeonPal2002 (Brad )and myself concerning raising the the stages of baby pigeons. 

Also go to the Wild"Feral" Pigeons discussions side . Cindy(Cyro51) has a valuable link in there as well. It is titled found baby pigeon

It is great to have another member from England here.


----------

